# Ears.



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

No, this isn't your typical ear thread lol!  I'm not wondering about when ears stand up, or if they will. This is just more a generalized observation.

Both my dogs' ears stand straight up, and come to a very sharp point at the top. There's no rounding at all. But I've seen other chihuahua pictures on this forum, and their ears are different. They're rounded on the top. I was looking at pictures of another poster's dog, Sundae, and noticed the rounding of her ears. 

I'm not at all up on the breed standard but some of you are, and so I was wondering what's the standard? I know ears are mentioned in the AKC description, as in alert ears, but I don't remember there being any descriptive shape mentioned. Not that it matters to me, I was just curious, because I know I've seen other photos of other chis here with rounded ear tops.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

im not sure either , but i just checked keonas and they are pointy as well


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Interesting question!!

Our standard doesn't specify the actual shape of the ear. Only that they are held erect....

Head
A well rounded "apple dome" skull, with or without molera. Expression – Saucy. Eyes - Full, round, but not protruding, balanced, set well apart-luminous dark or luminous ruby. Light eyes in blond or white-colored dogs permissible. Blue eyes or a difference in the color of the iris in the two eyes, or two different colors within one iris should be considered a serious fault. *Ears – Large, erect type ears, held more upright when alert, but flaring to the sides at a 45 degree angle when in repose, giving breadth between the ears.* Stop – Well defined. When viewed in profile, it forms a near 90 degree angle where muzzle joins skull. Muzzle – Moderately short, slightly pointed. Cheeks and jaws lean. Nose – Self-colored in blond types, or black. In moles, blues, and chocolates, they are self-colored. In blond types, pink noses permissible. Bite – Level or scissors. Overshot or undershot, or any distortion of the bite or jaw, should be penalized as a serious fault. A missing tooth or two is permissible. Disqualifications – Broken down or cropped ears.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I've always been curious about this too and hadn't been able to find anything conclusive. A lot of it is, I think, breeding. You get a breeder that prefers a certain look, and there are a few that fit the standard, but are distinct looks still, and they breed for that. So you get more rounded off ears as well as the more pointed ones. Oakley and Trigger both have the more pointed ears but they "recline" appropriately and only point straight up when they are very alert. Bryco has very desirable ears from what I understand...they are LARGE. Apparently many of the larger eared dogs have been removed from the breeding pool, probably because their ears didn't stand due to size, so they may not have been bred. That's just my theory on it lol. I could be wrong? But anyway, he has these giant flaring ears that sit at the appropriate angle and are slightly rounded at the tip. They are also wider at the base, just all around a bigger, more graceful ear. I definitely prefer them. But I also think Oakley and Trigger's smaller ears are very cute, too.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I think Bryco has ears a lot like AJ, we call them his bat wings! LOL
I prefer bigger ears on a Chi!
When I got AJ his ears actually curled backwards at the tip! they straightened out within a few weeks however.
My dogs whole head cracks me up, when he is attentive and alert his ears stand right up and he has wrinkles in his skin between his ears.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I think Bryco has ears a lot like AJ, we call them his bat wings! LOL
> I prefer bigger ears on a Chi!
> When I got AJ his ears actually curled backwards at the tip! they straightened out within a few weeks however.
> My dogs whole head cracks me up, when he is attentive and alert his ears stand right up and he has wrinkles in his skin between his ears.


The ears curling back on a puppy is soooooooooooo so cute. My mom's puppy, Taylor, had ears that did that. I've never seen an adult with that though so I guess it must be a puppy thing.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know! I had never seen it before either usually they sort of flop down, not curl back
It was cute I think I have a pic somewhere where you can see it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh yes, it's all in genetics. I believe they found Sundae & her sister Cinder to be mixes after seeing their mother listed as a Chi mix. Saying that, I know we also have some pure breds here with the rounded look as well. 

All my pups have the pointer look. Milo's is a tad rounded. I love Mari's ears...she has more of a bat ear look where it's wider at the base. I believe that is desireble. Hers isn't as extream as some - she's got more a smaller bat eared look. They certainly aren't huge. LOL 

Anyway, Matilda had crazy ears as a pup too! OMG I was so SO worried they'd stay like that forever! That was before I knew much about how wonky Chi ears could go before standing up. haha And hers were wonky for sure! They were both flopping forward when we first got her. Then one was up & then one was backwards. Then the other got backwards...then one was flopped forward & one backward. It was nuts!j

Here is when both of hers were backward:











And one forward/one backward.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

Sundae is also we think a Chiweenie and I believe that has a ton to do with her ears being rounded. Her ears are also HUGE like dumbo


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sundae said:


> Sundae is also we think a Chiweenie and I believe that has a ton to do with her ears being rounded. Her ears are also HUGE like dumbo


I think she is fabulous...Cinder too!! Full Chi or not they are both so unique and totally "stand out" to me. I just love their coloring & their faces...too sweet!


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks MChis, yea we are greatly in love too 

I did go through a bit of a freak out when she was younger and her ears were starting to stand cause they are so huge, but its dang adorable!!


----------

